# After a year, still hasn't bonded



## HectorHugoHollis (Nov 1, 2013)

I adopted my first rescue over a year ago, and he still hasn't warmed up to me. I don't know much about where he came from, all I know is he came into the wildlife hospital with bumble foot and a bit underweight. I had him for about 4 months before I rescued another hoping it would make him a happier bird. He loves the other birds, but as I added more birds he seemed to dislike me more. My 2 other rescues are still a bit timid, but like me a lot more than he does. If he is happy just living out his days hanging out with the other 2, that's perfectly fine, but if bonding with me would make him happier, that's what I want to do. Any advice?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Pigeons have different personalities. Just like us humans. Some are loving, some are indifferent, some are timid, others are easily agitated. Some just don't like to be around humans! I would say it is part of their personality, and they are just doing what makes them happy.
As long as he has company of his own kind, I would say he is happy. 
Btw, a year is not much time. As he sees other birds warming up to you, he might one day decide to try the same.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HectorHugoHollis said:


> I adopted my first rescue over a year ago, and he still hasn't warmed up to me. I don't know much about where he came from, all I know is he came into the wildlife hospital with bumble foot and a bit underweight. I had him for about 4 months before I rescued another hoping it would make him a happier bird. He loves the other birds, but as I added more birds he seemed to dislike me more. My 2 other rescues are still a bit timid, but like me a lot more than he does. If he is happy just living out his days hanging out with the other 2, that's perfectly fine, but if bonding with me would make him happier, that's what I want to do. Any advice?


he does not need to bond with a human if he has pigeon friends, nor would he probably want to. they do learn to know the keeper though because he is the bringer of food . pigeons will respond to a favorite treat they love if you get used to feeding them that by hand..but they would be close because of that not because they want to be close. it is just how pigeons are. esp this one that was probably hatched feral and lived feral like a wild bird.


----------

